# el stupido



## Esteroali (Dec 17, 2002)

does anyone have time for a stupid beginners questions?


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2002)

?


----------



## Trip (Dec 17, 2002)

Go ahead, shoot.


----------



## symphonix (Dec 17, 2002)

Yup. What do you want to know?


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey, that's what we are here for!
Shoot away!


----------



## Jason (Dec 18, 2002)

no i dont

but these guys appear to


----------



## edX (Dec 18, 2002)

sure, we expect as much from newbies  let's see if yours is any funnier than the last newb's question? 

(hey, don't forget, we were all beginners once  )


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 18, 2002)

Oh, be nice Ed! He's new, don't scare him off!
Although I must admit, some of those questions are pretty funny...


----------



## adambyte (Dec 18, 2002)

It seems that he/she has not returned. 

Good job, scaring Esteroali away, Ed!


----------



## edX (Dec 18, 2002)

wasn't me. it was Bobb 

well, now we know who has time and who doesn't


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 18, 2002)

Ha ha ha.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 18, 2002)

Ed, quit running away the new members....


----------



## Esteroali (Dec 18, 2002)

How do I get my HP scanner to work. I am an idiot still on AOL. I am too lazy to change my email. Can I get any of the mail programs to work? I am a vet so will glady trade stupid animal questions for stupid computer questions OR if you live in SW florida will take care of your pet for Mac knowledge. My HUSBAND boought me an I mac and it is too late too return it so I am stuck with learning how to use it. Thanks


----------



## mdnky (Dec 18, 2002)

Your first problem is AOL...they're not friendly to outside mail apps as they don't allow SMTP servers for outgoing mail.  Think about using another provider such as Earthlink  for your internet access....and you'll probably see a speed increase as a benefit when surfing.  If AOL is required, drop to their Bring Your Own Access plan or a Pay By Hour if it'll equal less than the BYOA does $$$ wise.

As far as the scanner, there may not be mac compatible (x in particular) drivers available for it, depending on the model and how old it is.  Try asking, with details of the model and your system, in the Hardware forum.  That's a more appropiate forum for these questions.


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 18, 2002)

I haven't a clue about the scanner, but if you don't want to use the AOL software, the only other program that I know of which supports the AOL protocol is Netscape 6.0 and above (I do not have OS X yet, so I am using this now, and it works fine).
When you register for AOL, you automaticaly get a Netscape.net e-mail address. I used to use AOL, but when I found out about this, I switched over. I have Netscape 7.0 set to check my AOL e-mail address too, so I haven't logged into AOL on my Mac for about two months now.


----------



## Esteroali (Dec 18, 2002)

Is your netscape address the same as your aol.name?


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 18, 2002)

Check out VueScan for scanner software.  It works pretty good with my Epson scanner, and supports a lot of scanners in OS X.

It's a shareware app, so you can try it out and see if it works with your scanner before buying it.


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 18, 2002)

Yes, except instead of (for example) dlloyd@aol.com, it would be dlloyd@netscape.net.


----------



## symphonix (Dec 18, 2002)

Give the Mac a chance ... you'll probably quite like it once you figure out how to get all your stuff working. They're wonderful machines and they really grow on you. We're here to help you with any problems you might have switching over, so if you ever find you're a bit stuck, give us a yell.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 18, 2002)

VueScan is a very good program.  I use it with my HP scanner and am a VERY happy customer.  Just make sure it works with your scanner BEFORE paying the shareware fee.


----------



## edX (Dec 18, 2002)

> I am an idiot still on AOL. I am too lazy to change my email.


as tempted as i am to agree with you here, i doubt that you are really below average intelligence given your standing as a vet.  more likely you are a "computer idiot" in which case you are going to love your new mac in the long run. i started out using my first mac because i was a computer idiot and apple made it so easy i have never looked back.
i think we're all assuming that your scanner is left over from your previous set up. if you haven't tried it yet, go to HP's web site and see if they have any os x software available. probably not if it is older and then the vue scan advice is probably your best bet. just remember, this isn't apple's fault, this is HP's. Epson seems to give the best support of any of the scanner makers.
changing email really isn't that hard. if it isn't a hardship financially, you should get an account with a real internet service provider (ISP) and set up your new account. then have aol redirect to your new address. once you have all the important contacts notified that you are switching,  cancel the aol and lose all the spam that you used to get for awhile.
while you really are in the wrong forum for help, the guys that visit this one are some of the most helpful on the site so i let it hang here. but you will probably get more and faster ansers in the future if you post one question at a time to the appropriate forum. also, while just getting started, setting up a signiture similar to mine that lists all your specs will make it easier for others to give more specific answers.
welcome to using a mac and to the macosx.com community! 

please don't feel stupid at any point and feel free to fire away with the questions. that's what we're here for primarily.


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 19, 2002)

Welcome to the community!


----------

